# New Orleans Folks: Where's the closest spot to get the boat wet?



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Other than our massive potholes that I could probably actually float my Gheenoe in? I don't really need it to be _good, super-fishy_ water, but I need it to be close. Since I'm a newb small boat owner, I'd like to spend some time just goofing off in the marsh, poling (new pushpole should be here soon), and figuring out how I want the boat to be set up before I take a grinder to the seats.

I will definitely take a rod, of course, but I'm really just looking for the marine equivalent of the parking lot where you teach your kid to drive stick shift. If it's CLOSE AND FISHY, well, I'll buy you a drink and not tell a soul. My thought is that if it's close enough I can probably make this happen during the week after work.

I'm thinking the northwest edges of Lake Borgne, Bayou Sauvage etc? It's a Gheenoe, so I'm not scared of a roadside launch.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Rigolets Marina in Slidell and you can put around there all you want.


----------



## sommerst33 (Dec 7, 2020)

I second Rigolets, caught fish in that area two days ago. If you have a little more time Hopedale area is usually always fishy as well. Send me a PM and we can set a time up to go fish.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

I may check out the Rigolets; that's a bit of a haul, so I'd probably just head to Shell Beach if we're talking an hour of drive time. Was hoping to find something in the half-hour range, but the mythical "after work spot" is elusive.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

j_f said:


> I may check out the Rigolets; that's a bit of a haul, so I'd probably just head to Shell Beach if we're talking an hour of drive time. Was hoping to find something in the half-hour range, but the mythical "after work spot" is elusive.


Other options include South shore bait and marina and Chef harbor marina (Chef Menteur area), The Parish Marina (Bayou Bienvenue), and Irish Bayou (I can't remember the name)


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

I think I found a viable after-work spot; It's 26 minutes from my door.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Launch at pips and fish the northern marsh around reggio. All protected over there


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Lsunoe is right. The old Pips launch would be a nice place to go. You have Hopedale Lagoon and Lake Ameds right there. You can also run over to Grand Lagoon (upper Reggio). If you look at Google Earth it will show a launch at Reggio but it is basically closed. Piles of road bed and dirt dumped in front of the ramps. Hope this helps.
Mac


----------

